
Germans Furious After Bundesbank Calls For People To Work Until Age 69 - randomname2
http://www.thelocal.de/20160821/work-until-69-bundesbanks-call-riles-germans
======
igf
This is why you should never rely on any government to take care of you in
retirement. Save for your own damn retirement and retire on your own damn
schedule.

